# Mold Release Question



## CrashmanS (Jan 25, 2017)

I am on the search for a mold release for casting. I also make fiberglass parts from real parts (busted semi truck parts from good trucks). I am getting into casting and want to try mold release. I have used masking tape that i've waxed. But i want to get a release that will not hamper my ability to paint or glue in the part that will be made from a good part. So silicone based release agents are out. On stoners website they list some "paintable" mold release products. The one i saw that met my needs was E302 Rocket release. Anyone have any experience with this product? Any tips?


----------



## PSNCO (Jan 25, 2017)

What are you using for casting?  PR need no mold release that I've experienced.  Alumilite needs no mold release from silicone molds or cutting board material, from what I've experienced.  Epoxy, I do not have any experience with in molds.


----------

